# Pop's new car



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

crewdog843 said:


> Good on you guys for tackling the mechanical work. Too many BMW owners never get involved with their cars, either because they lack the mechanical expertise, or the time to devote to the 'little things'. Worst of all are the ones who try do do everything 'on the cheap'. These cars are like classy women, they demand the best, and nothing less will do.
> 
> Change the air filters, change the oil regularly, drop the coolant and replace it, keep the tires properly inflated, listen to the engine, and feel the car through the fingertips, soles of the feet not to mention, the butt...and your car will take care of you. Like the ad says, when you turn it on, it should return the favor. Mine does.
> 
> jake


Wasn't that the Cadillac commercial...?:rofl:


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure was....but it applies to all cars equally.


I have had many cars which have turned me on in my life, and not a single one was a Cadillac. Although I love my BMW, my favorite car of all time for 'turn ons' was my 1962 3.8 liter Jaguar XK-E. Not only did it turn me on, but it also turned everyone else on who saw it. Fire engine red, white top, chrome wires with knock off hubs. The sound that exhaust made at 3200 RPMs was orgasmic. Wish I still had it today....but.....

jake


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> Sure was....but it applies to all cars equally.
> 
> I have had many cars which have turned me on in my life, and not a single one was a Cadillac. Although I love my BMW, my favorite car of all time for 'turn ons' was my 1962 3.8 liter Jaguar XK-E. Not only did it turn me on, but it also turned everyone else on who saw it. Fire engine red, white top, chrome wires with knock off hubs. The sound that exhaust made at 3200 RPMs was orgasmic. Wish I still had it today....but.....
> 
> jake


Same here, I had a '66 E type convertable and a '69 E type convertable. British Racing Green with Saddle interiors. I used to go to SCCA races at Nelson Ledges and got to know the folks at Gran Turismo Jaguar when they were running their Series 2 E-type. They let me park my car in the paddock with them and help go get tires, etc. Great time...


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here she is, right after I bought her.


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> Here she is, right after I bought her.


Mine


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

4.2 litre, eh? BRG What a wonderful color. Sure miss 'em. The new ones cannot begin to compare. Briggs Cunningham would have shat his britches had he seen 'em.

jake


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> 4.2 litre, eh? BRG What a wonderful color. Sure miss 'em. The new ones cannot begin to compare. Briggs Cunningham would have shat his britches had he seen 'em.
> 
> jake


Yeah, I agree. I thought BRG with a saddle interior was just about the nicest combination of colors to have. My second choce was red with black interior.

I agree, there is nothing out there that compares to the viseral experience of an E-Type going full tilt. Of course, there are many cars today that can beat the 'ole E in performance (including many sedans), but for a car designed in 1960 it still does pretty good.


----------

